# Girl fighting big Redfish at the Bar



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

I took Melena, Ritchie and my wife, Cindy for some bull red action. My wife had just previously landed a 30+ pounder and right after that Melena comes up with this beast.

It looks like we're getting another break in the weather after Friday and the action is only getting hotter down in Venice La.

Enjoy the video, and check out this girls fighting stance!!!


----------

